# Power Supply Plug? ATX baby vs Micro Mobo



## agpilot (Dec 25, 2004)

Hello all: I used the search but didn't find a direct answer to my consern. I am finally going to upgrade mother boards. The old Mobo was called "baby" ATX when I got it about 4 years ago. The newer Mobo I am looking at are called "micro" ATX. Is there a differance in power supply plugs between "baby" and "micro"?? I really want to keep the current power supplies since they are only about 3 years old and are good quality Antec 400watts. (and very Quiet)

The only thing I read was comments about 20 pin vs 24 pin. This would be online orders so getting answers about the Mobo is not always easy? Take a chance? Are there cables to fix the possible mis-match? Thanks for any info... agpilot


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Attached is a pinout for a standard 20 pin ATX connector. Does your wiring match this connector?


----------



## agpilot (Dec 25, 2004)

HELLO win2kpro: Thanks for a reply. Well I had to take my tower case out of "hiding" under the work table and open it up to check the plug... For certain it is a 20 pin plug.. If I did not mis read the colors, it also appeared to match your diagram... Also, it is an ANTEC (as I mentioned) "True 430" power supply rated at 430 watts about 3 or 4 years old. (very good power supply and well worth re-using since it's so quiet) I am sure the other power supply is the same.. 
So, does that mean it should plug into other mother boards that are called "micro-ATX??"

I don't even see the term "baby ATX" used any more. You can tell I only update my knowledge when forced to upgrade the oldest computers.
Thanks much.... agpilot


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

> Are there cables to fix the possible mis-match?


Yes. There are adaptors, and some power supplies ship with them.

All ATX boards (regardless of standard, micro, flex, baby, mini, etc) are either going to use 20 or 24 pin connectors. You just need to google the motherboard model, or check the manufacturers website to see what it has.

Newer boards may also have either a 4 pin aux power connector, or a Intel 4 pin connector.

Some Dell motherboards have different connector wiring, and a additional proprietary connector.


----------



## agpilot (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks gotrootdude: Your comment that the plug has to be either 20 or 24 pins and that there are adaptors helps... There also is another string started by bruinator here in hardwarec titled "motherboard" in which the various types of Mobo are questioned ? He listed the types in the following test question:

Here is what was reponded on an A+ practice test.
What is the new standard for motherboards?
LPX
ATX
ADI
BTX
ATP
So what answer would be incorrect? ( end of quote)
The term baby-atx or micro-ATX wasn't mentioned... so just going by wheather its 20 or 24 pin may be the best guess... I dislike getting hung-up on small details but not being able to Re-Use these two Antec 430 watt Pwr supplies would crimp this upgrade.
(I'd be using AMD processors again) Thanks.. agpilot
Ps: This is the link to the "motherboard" string:
http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/521856-motherboard.html


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Does your existing power supply have this 4 pin +12v auxiliary connector?


----------



## agpilot (Dec 25, 2004)

Hello Win2kpro: No I did not see any 4 pin cable comming out of this Antec 430 watt power supply.... with that type of plug. I am going to try posting a link to a top view of one of the Mobo that I'd like to use for an upgrade.. (warning: It's just a low cost Mobo)
In this top view there appears to be a 4 pin plug just to the top left of the cpu fan but it looks like 2 square holes and two round holes kiddy corner from each other. Your plug picture had 3 round holes and one square hole...
Please click Thumbnail TOPview After sideview comes up...

The newer Mobo link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...761+GX+Micro+ATX+Motherboard/CPU+Set+-+Retail

(again)Please click "thumbnail top view" after this link comes up..Sorry if it's a long link...... 
What is this extra 12volt plug suppose to power? Anybody see this 4pin plug on this Mobo??
Note that the main plug is 20 pins and not 24... 
Thanks very much for any extra info to be able to make a decision... agpilot


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

there is no baby atx its baby AT, totally different than atx, micro-atx, the psu/mb connection are not even close

http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/B/Baby_AT.html


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

if youre old MB was connected to a 430watt antec then it wasnt a baby AT mb, it was probably a micro-atx which means you should be able to use your current antec for new mb


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

more stuff
http://www.webopedia.com/DidYouKnow/Hardware_Software/2005/motherboard_form_factors.asp


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

The picture I sent just has one square hole and it means nothing because it is just depicting pin #1 on the cable connector, it is a 4 pin rectangular plug and some positions are partially rounded. The plug has a clip on the side that you align with the clip on the side of the motherboard connector.

The +12v auxiliary connector in the photograph you attached is the white 4 pin connector immediately to the left of the CPU fan. This connector provides power for the processor.

At the following link you *MAY* be able to use the PA-20-E24 to convert your 20 pin PSU connector to the motherboard 24 pin connector. You *MAY *not need this connector if you are *not using* a PCI-e video card. ATX standard 2.2 adopted the 24 pin PSU and motherboard connectors to power PCI-e cards.

You *MAY* also need the PA-M4-P4 adapter to adapter a standard 4 pin Molex connector to the 4 pin +12v auxiliary connector. Generally speaking, later AMD and Intel processors will not boot unless the 4 pin +12v auxiliary connector is connected. Please note the notation under the PA-M4-P4, i.e. *"MAY NOT WORK PROPERLY".*

http://www.totallyracks.com/Accessories/PSConnectors.html

You may be able to find these adapters at other online locations, I just stopped at the 1st one that had both adapters.

Before I purchased these adapters, I would buy the motherboard and see if it will align and fit properly in your case.


----------



## agpilot (Dec 25, 2004)

Hello Win2kpro and Brite750:
Well I first want to thank both of you for posting lots of info.. ( this reminds me why I am NOT in the electronics field anymore)

Since both computers are in use daily, I was slow to take either apart... untill today.
I also found a manual.. Both old Mobo are PcChip 810LMR. The mobo power plug is labled "ATX" and the manual also has a diagram labled "ATX" power plug... It refers to the physical "SIZE" as equal to mirco atx but thats a sales hype comment... which was refered to me back then as a "baby" atx.. (poor use of terminology) Thanks to Brite 750 for posting a link to read about the difference between BTX, ATX, AT...etc etc.

To Win2kpro: Yes yes I found that 4-pin plug that you asked me if that Antec True-430 power supply had... I unwrapped the bundel of exrta wires that was pushed off to the side and inside there was that unused 4-pin molex plug... So this means that the Pwr Supply can be used for a micro-ATX Mobo?? I would hope tat's a yes?

The newer Mobo is also a PcChip but much newer... I had very good service out of these two 5 year year old PcChip 810's, so I thought maybe I'd try this brand again... Besides I only need enough of an upgrade to match going up to WinXP and added Firewire access to download the home movies fom a digital camcorder that Santa is bringing..(I hope)

To Win2kpro:. I see just 20 pins open in the top view of the newer Mobo so I didn't quite follow your comments about adapting for 24 pins? Micro-atx has 20pins?

So, in summary: My Antec has a 20 pin conector that matches Win2kpro diagram that he attached earlier in this string... and it ALSO has that 4-pin connector... So both of my Antec True 430 Watt supplies can be used with micro-atx mobo such as the one I posted a link to earlier?? (PcChip A31g) Right?
Thanks again and again......... 
agpilot
( Wow... the devil is in the details and more details...and more details.. etc)


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is a detailed pic of the A31g board from the Newegg site. You will see it has a 24 pin motherboard main connector, but pins 11, 12, 23 and 24 are covered. As I stated before if you are not using a PCI-e video card, your 20 pin connector on your existing PSU should work.


----------



## agpilot (Dec 25, 2004)

To Win2kpro:
OK.... now I understand your comments about an adaptor for 20 "UP" to 24..
I did not read your comments correctly earlier... I was reading too fast... 
I'll keep those extra pins in mind befor considering any PCI-e card... 

The details seem endless... but that's the way computers are... ever changing.

Thanks a lot guys... your all were very helpful. I think flying is easier.
agpilot


----------

